# pigeon and parrot



## Tamilulu (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello everyone. I stumbled on your website looking for an answer to whether parots and pigeons will get along. 
I have a strange situation. A friend of my son brought me an injured pigeon 2 weeks ago. We are very rural and the only vet around doesn't do birds, not that my husband would pay for me to take a wild pigeon to the vet. He's not an animal lover like me.
Anyway, The poor dear's wing was like hamburger inside. I didn't expect it to live. I put it on a chicken antibiotic and cleaned the wing daily and used neosporin. Well, here we are 2 weeks later and the guy is resilient. The wing will never work, there is still a small piece of bone (?) sticking through the skin. However, there is no infection, the wing skin is healing, and he is getting quite plump, so he is eating. He wants to roost on a perch, because he keeps sitting on the heat lamp in the dog crate I have him in. I put him in the large cage I have for my quaker and the pigeon couldn't care less about the quaker, but the quaker keeps biting the air by the pigeon, causing the pigeon to peck back. They are not touching each other just practice fighting, I guess. 
Will they become friends? The quaker is so small next to the pigeon, who is not the aggressor at all. I have just been putting them together 30 minutes a day to see if they will be friends. 
Also, what more can I do for the pigeon. He (SHE?) seems to be doing great, but I have no experience with pigeons. I am just that person that everyone brings injured animals to. I am putting our vet's kids through college personally-haha.
Thanks a million everyone.
Tammie


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Tamilulu said:


> He wants to roost on a perch, because he keeps sitting on the heat lamp in the dog crate I have him in. I put him in the large cage I have for my quaker and the pigeon couldn't care less about the quaker, but the quaker keeps biting the air by the pigeon, causing the pigeon to peck back. They are not touching each other just practice fighting, I guess.
> Will they become friends? The quaker is so small next to the pigeon, who is not the aggressor at all. I have just been putting them together 30 minutes a day to see if they will be friends.
> Also, what more can I do for the pigeon. He (SHE?) seems to be doing great, but I have no experience with pigeons.


Hi Tammie and welcome to Pigeon Talk! 

Just based on what I've read here I wouldn't advise keeping the pigeon and quaker together - but I don't have any parrots so I will leave that guideance to others 

Sounds like you've done a great job with the piji so far! Thank you so much for caring for him/her. I don't think perching on a heat lamp is a good idea though - can you get him/her some kind of stick or piece of flat wood to perch on? My pigeons enjoy the round sandy type perches and also like sitting on a piece of driftwood - so you never know. Perching on the heat lamp could burn the piji's feet though.

Where abouts are you located? Can you post a picture of your pigeon and also a picture of the housing set up?

Glad you found Pigeon Talk - great group of people here with tons of knowledge


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

I have several other birds along with my pigeon Floyd, and the only one he gets along with and who I dare put him in with is our chicken, Roxie. They get along fine because she is *extremely* docile, but is still bigger than him and therefore he respects her. They enjoy sitting together on the floor of the aviary in the afternoons. They also do not share the same food (Floyd's is up top, chicken's is down below) so that source of competition doesn't exist, either.

I have tried all other combinations with the pigeon and no others have worked, including quail and doves, so I'd tend to believe parrots would probably be a no-go as well. Both pigeons and parrots can have their moods and that could mean heartbreak up the road.


----------



## bweaz (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello, I have a sun conure and a pigeon. Since sun conures and quakers are so similar I thought I would put my two cents in. You can definitely have a quaker and a pigeon in the same house. The only things are: 1. You can't house them together. 2. You can't leave them together unattended. My sun conure fears my pigeon - and my pigeon takes full advantage of this. However, the sun conure is the one who could do the damage - he could bite the soft part pigeon's beak or his foot or whatever. The hook bill could do a lot more damage than the pointy beak. 
But, when I travel through the house, I let one sit on one shoulder and one gets the other shoulder (or I just carry the pigeon since his is kind of big). 
I have had a pigeon as a pet for over 5 years and have never had any problems, but I am careful not to let the pigeon push the conure around (too much) or to let the conure get to the pigeon when he is in a mood. Hope this helps.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldn't let them out at the same time either as my little Senegal Parrot nearly killed my Pigeon, Sammy. So be very careful of that.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I have 7 parrots and I would highly recommend that you DO Not keep them together. A parrots hooked beak can and will do extensive damage to the pigeon with one bite. 
I know of parrot breeders who have had a finger bitten off because of handling a frighten parrot.
Your pigeon has no defence againist such a bite.

I'm sorry to answer your question in such a forceful way but I wouldn't want anything more to happen to your wonderful pigeon.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It seems pretty unanimous. 

Fine to have them live together under the same roof, but you should get the pidge his own cage, asap.

That's great that you were able to save him, actually...it didn't sound promising. Thanks for doing that !!!!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, everyone is telling you ''no'' with the large hookbills. Let me put in a warning about those little guys...the budgies. They will attack in force (however many there is in the flock) and can do major damage to a dove or pijie in seconds flat!! Also be aware how dangerous it is for a pijie or dove to land on top of a hookbill's cage....the hookbill.. (budgies included) can bite the toes and in some cases the whole foot off the dove or pijie. Never drop your guard if your pijie is out of cage for exercise.....it only takes a couple seconds!!!


----------

